
Epic fail: daylight saving time stumps hospital record keeping - fanf2
https://khn.org/news/like-clockwork-how-daylight-saving-time-stumps-hospital-record-keeping/
======
sathackr
From the article:

> "...hospital doesn’t shut down the Epic system during the fall time change.
> But she’s come to expect that the vitals she enters into the system from 1
> a.m. to 2 a.m. will be deleted when the clock falls back to 1 a.m..."

I'm not a software developer, but surely this type of problem has been solved
years ago? Is the system really storing things using the local timezone
instead of UTC as a timestamp?

